# What is your opinion of Norwegian composer Marcus Paus and his music?



## Guy Q (Sep 3, 2021)

He made a splash when he proclaimed himself a non-modernist in 2007, but his views are more nuanced now, and while often focused on tonality and melody, he could perhaps be called a lyrical modernist according to a Norwegian music critic (Trond Erikson).

This is an interview he gave some years ago:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm glad he's doing so well and being very productive. He won some prizes here that make him much in demand I think. I remember him as a hyperactive electric guitar player over 20 years ago. Think he set the world speed record in playing beyond comprehension! I also know he was very inspired by Shostakovich and composed in such a style in several works. He is the son of the very famous troubadour Ole Paus. I'm friends with Marcus on facebook, but have only met him once. He posts performances of new works pretty often, the latest a guitar concerto 2 hours ago


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Me looking at that YT channel:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

What's yours???????


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I listened to as much as I could take of the interview - overlong questions, stream of consciousness answers - and it was interesting. I skipped over the hurt feelings part about criticism of his music. I'm tired of Romantics and film score composers claiming to be "victims" of schools, professors, and music critics. I'm pretty sure a majority of classical music listeners would say the Romantic Period is their favorite. Other than that, if you're going to put something out there, don't be surprised if somebody doesn't like it. Anyway, the last 20-25 mins of the interview was where it got to the point: the direction of classical music today.

Paus says that "classical" music is much more alive and vibrant than it's ever been and that the revival of Romantic music is part of that. Further, Romantic music never really died as it was kept alive in film scores. I queued up some of his music; Mortal sounded Wagner/Mahler/Shosty and definitely had movie music sound all over it. His chamber music is equally Romantic, some of it interesting, some sounded like a rehash of old stuff. It makes me wonder about rock musicians who have an affinity for classical music. Going from worlds fastest guitar player to Romantic composer has a certain symmetry about it. At any rate, he seems to be very comfortable doing what he is doing. The hell with the critics. 

Pretty interesting guy, and could pass for an American with that accent. So, they teach English with an American accent in Norway?


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

gregorx said:


> I'm tired of Romantics and film score composers claiming to be "victims" of schools, professors, and music critics. I'm pretty sure a majority of classical music listeners would say the Romantic Period is their favorite.


While I don't care about their victimism, I think audiences are only willing to listen to romantic music from the 19th century because those composers already built their reputation.


----------



## Guy Q (Sep 3, 2021)

gregorx said:


> I listened to as much as I could take of the interview - overlong questions, stream of consciousness answers - and it was interesting. I skipped over the hurt feelings part about criticism of his music. I'm tired of Romantics and film score composers claiming to be "victims" of schools, professors, and music critics. I'm pretty sure a majority of classical music listeners would say the Romantic Period is their favorite. Other than that, if you're going to put something out there, don't be surprised if somebody doesn't like it. Anyway, the last 20-25 mins of the interview was where it got to the point: the direction of classical music today.
> 
> Paus says that "classical" music is much more alive and vibrant than it's ever been and that the revival of Romantic music is part of that. Further, Romantic music never really died as it was kept alive in film scores. I queued up some of his music; Mortal sounded Wagner/Mahler/Shosty and definitely had movie music sound all over it. His chamber music is equally Romantic, some of it interesting, some sounded like a rehash of old stuff. It makes me wonder about rock musicians who have an affinity for classical music. Going from worlds fastest guitar player to Romantic composer has a certain symmetry about it. At any rate, he seems to be very comfortable doing what he is doing. The hell with the critics.
> 
> Pretty interesting guy, and could pass for an American with that accent. So, they teach English with an American accent in Norway?


He spent at least two or three years in NY as a student (Manhattan School of Music). His music has mostly been well received by established critics in Norway and by the British and other critics who have reviewed his work, at least since 2008 which is cited as his breakthrough with a piece written for the Oslo International Church Music Festival that received a very glowing review by the now-rector of the Norwegian Academy of Music https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/byliv/i/XjL8x/vakker-marcusmesse

This interview with him by one of his former MSM professors was quite interesting http://journaliconi.com/index.php/iconi/article/view/89/93


----------

